# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Robotic surgery from David B. Samadi

## Airicist

David B. Samadi

smart-surgery.com

prostatecancer911.com

roboticoncology.com

youtube.com/RoboticOncology

----------


## Airicist

Article "Inexperienced Surgeons Give Robotic Surgery a Bad Rap"

by David Samadi 
July 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Dr. David Samadi Prostate Cancer Center Experience

Published on Dec 16, 2015




> Dr. David Samadi is the Chairman of Urology & Robotics Surgery at Lenox Hill Hospital. He's also a Fox News Medical-A-Team Contributor & Professor of Urology at Hofstra Northshore LIJ School of Medicine.

----------

